# New here!



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'm obviously new to these forums. I joined since this seemed like a good place to get some cat advice.

I'm a fairly new cat owner. I recently adopted 2 lynx point siamese cats (one 8 months and one 5 months) named Apollo and Athena.

I'd been a dog person most of my life and used to be nervous around cats (we had a cranky adopted stray when I was a baby who was not fond of me), but these guys have completely turned my opinion around.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome! I love the names you've chosen for your kitties! We'd love to see some pics when you have your full posting priviledges. My Sidonie is a lynx point also.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum - I'm a fairly new cat owner myself and ppl here have been so helpful!


----------



## Mimi81 (Nov 25, 2010)

Welcome I also love dogs but with my busy work schedule I decided to take on Loona and it was my best decision!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

thenakedorchid said:


> Welcome! I love the names you've chosen for your kitties! We'd love to see some pics when you have your full posting priviledges. My Sidonie is a lynx point also.


Thanks! My boyfriend and I are fans of Battlestar Galactica, and I love Greek mythology, so that's how we arrived at the names.

And here are some pics!

Apollo:


















Athena:


















And the two of them together:


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Apollo and Athena are lovely!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks! My favorite thing about them appearance-wise has been watching their markings come in as they get older. Lynx points are such fun because they're surprise kitties!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

saitenyo said:


> Thanks! My favorite thing about them appearance-wise has been watching their markings come in as they get older. Lynx points are such fun because they're surprise kitties!


I know what you mean. My Muffin is a blue bi-color Ragdoll and she won't get to her final mature coloring until she's at least three years old. I recently posted two pictures of her...one taken the day I adopted her (at 11 weeks) and the other taken about a week ago (she's now 20 months). Her color has changed so much, she looks like two different cats! Here is the link to that post, if you're interested in seeing how different the markings can be: http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/137639-questions-about-our-kitten.html#post708613

So, take lots of pictures as they're growing up!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Susan said:


> I know what you mean. My Muffin is a blue bi-color Ragdoll and she won't get to her final mature coloring until she's at least three years old. I recently posted two pictures of her...one taken the day I adopted her (at 11 weeks) and the other taken about a week ago (she's now 20 months). Her color has changed so much, she looks like two different cats! Here is the link to that post, if you're interested in seeing how different the markings can be: http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/137639-questions-about-our-kitten.html#post708613
> 
> So, take lots of pictures as they're growing up!


Wow, that is quite a dramatic change!

I need to take more photos. Athena's markings are darkening pretty fast!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

saitenyo said:


> Thanks! My favorite thing about them appearance-wise has been watching their markings come in as they get older. Lynx points are such fun because they're surprise kitties!


It's funny you say this; I just noticed this afternoon that Simone, my 5.5 month old flame colored lynx point, has some very faint red stripes coming in on his legs, but the tips of his paws are still white! 

Welcome to the forum by the way!!


----------



## napsternova (Nov 29, 2010)

Glad to here that you are enjoying life as a cat person.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum - they're gorgeous!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi,Sai! Greetings Apollo and Athena!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww they are both adorable!


----------



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh they're so pretty! I can tell they're both going to be stunning when they grow up.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Gorgeous kitties! I love Apollo's black tail. Umm, and I also LOVE your comforter and bed set (Interior Design junkie here). Where did you get it?


----------

